# What type of heater for 300+ gallons?



## stslimited84 (Oct 5, 2007)

I need to decide what type of heater to get to heat 300+ gallons?

I have 2 150 gals, and a 100 gallon sump. I was thinking of maybe using a titanium 500 watt heater with temperature controller.

Is this a good choice? Is there something better out there to use?

Recommendations?


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

....are the two 150gals using the same sump? If so by all means get two of the titanium 500watts (or the 1000watt version, I'm assuming you're getting them from John at Jehmco so ask him what he thinks).

If they are both separately filtered, get cheaper heaters like the stealths or jagers. You really only need the titanium heaters in my opinion when you're heating a large amount of water, like your ~400gallons system (two 150s and a 100gal sump).


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

I would not run two tanks on one wet/dry sump but that's just me. If you get a sick fish in one tank the disease will then be in the other tank as well because they are both connected to each other. You then have to treat the whole volume of water 400 gallons instead of 150g + sump. Medications are expensive and with that much water can get really pricey really fast.

As for the heating of the tanks I agree with the above poster in regards to the smaller heaters when they are individually filtered. And I believe in individually heated/filtered tanks like I just mentioned above.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

*stslimited84*
Well?


----------



## stslimited84 (Oct 5, 2007)

Marduk said:


> *stslimited84*
> Well?


Hey, sorry about the delay. For some reason the thread notification feature on this forum is really buggy. It seems like it only works when it wants too.

Yes, I think I'm going to go with the titanium heater with a temp. controller. I'm not sure weather to go with 2 500 watts, or 1 1000 watt. Probably 2 500's for redunancy. With a controller you dont need to worry about overheating b/c of the safety features.

Marduk, Do you know if the temp. controllers on jehmco's site have built in safety features to prevent heater failure (i.e. overheating)? I would think they would, but it doesnt mention it on the site.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

Ask John when you call. Supposedly the ones he sells have rarely failed. So far I have no complaints on their temp controller.


----------



## stslimited84 (Oct 5, 2007)

Marduk said:


> Ask John when you call. Supposedly the ones he sells have rarely failed. So far I have no complaints on their temp controller.


Do they have built in safety features such as over heating protection?


----------



## stslimited84 (Oct 5, 2007)

Just ordered the 1000 watt with temp. controller 8)


----------

